# Boat dock builders



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I went with the local (Ormond) Candock rep after having miserable success last year with getting any follow-up from a dozen or so dock builders I had contacted about having a lift installed next to our dock and seawall. If that style is something you are considering then I can say I’ve been very happy with mine and the owner/installer was great and very responsive.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

thanks... I'm wanting to round a couple up for some quotes


----------

